# AVIATION PICTURES FROM SUNNY



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice stuff sunny.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2006)

sunny


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2006)

That lightning shot is cool.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 18, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice pics sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 18, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 21, 2006)

According to an Air Force power point briefing provided to POGO, earlier this month at 0815 on April 10th, the controls on an F-22A at Langley Air Force Base showed that the aircraft's canopy wasn't locking. After several attempts at opening and closing the canopy, on the final try it locked and jammed--trapping the pilot inside. According to the briefing, the 27th Aircraft Maintenance Unit then "consulted Lockheed Martin and the F-22A System Program Office to determine alternative methods to open the canopy and extract the pilot."

The mission was accomplished approximately five hours later. As you can see from the pictures here, while the "alternative method" ultimately used was fairly cheap (click here and scroll to the last picture at the bottom), the resulting damage wasn't--according to the briefing slides, the cost of canopy replacement will run $182,205. (But after tens of billions of dollars, what's another $182,205?)

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2006)

Yargh! Marvellous melange of machinery....! How embarassing for the new super-expensive, yanqui superfighter...
Great moody shots... got any of tanks please?


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 26, 2006)

Centurion and Shermann..

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow! Many thanks... great stuff.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 27, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm impressed by all pics You have sent so far.
Excelent.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2006)

Good stuff sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 29, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 30, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 5, 2006)

sunny


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2006)

Boy, would I like to get my hands on that row of Japanese planes now!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

those last colour war shots are fantastic, that's a ruskie sherman then?


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

Could be. Great stuff sunny!


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Yes, lanc. The Soviet Union received 2005 M4A2s, 2095 M4A2 (76W)s and 1386 M4A3s. I would say that in the picture is a M4A3 (76W) Sherman.


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## sunny91 (May 6, 2006)

Foam Test i remove the file, already posted.
sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 6, 2006)

follow.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 6, 2006)

follow.

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 6, 2006)

follow.

sunny


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

Just so you all know, this was what was supposed to happen on the inside, but the funny stuff on the outside was a bonus...


----------



## boblopes (May 6, 2006)

I love B 25, when I was a kid,I used to fly with my father in the Brazilian Air Force


----------



## sunny91 (May 6, 2006)

the final..

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

Good stuff sunny, I like the CF-18 and Spitfire pic!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2006)

the foam pics have been posted before.......


----------



## sunny91 (May 10, 2006)

Soviet Shturmoviks over Berlin.
The Victory Banner is flying over Reichstag
Katyusha's" crew is loading the launcher.

sunny


----------



## elmilitaro (May 10, 2006)

Nice pics.


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2006)

Good one's Sunny.


----------



## Wildcat (May 11, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## sunny91 (May 17, 2006)

Inflate war toys

sunny


----------



## Wildcat (May 17, 2006)

Interesting!


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Yep, wouldn't mind one of those in my back garden!


----------



## sunny91 (May 19, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

Nice pics sunny!


----------



## Wildcat (May 20, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Glider (May 20, 2006)

Now thats what you want in the back garden, not the blow up version


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

that's a great sandstorm pic, i take it you've seen a fair few of them adler?


----------



## sunny91 (May 23, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 25, 2006)

Spitfire on float,

sunny


----------



## v2 (May 26, 2006)

Nice Spit Sunny...
Some information about Polish Fighting Team:
Towards the end of 1942 Polish Air Force HQ asked RAF for an opportunity to send a group of pilots to the North African front in order to get "hands on" practice in operating as a part of tactical air force. That, of course, was a preparation for the tasks, awaiting them during inevitable Allied landing on European continent . 
Call for experienced (at least 30 missions) pilots was a popular one, with about 70 volunteers coming forward. 15 pilots were chosen, with a plan for personnel rotation every 3 months. 
After initial preparations in West Kirby RAF base, they embarked on an Atlantic convoy, arriving in Africa in March 1943. The unit was assigned as a "C" Flight to # 145 Squadron RAF, operating from Bu Ghara . 
High effectiveness and style very quickly earned them a "Skalski's Circus" nickname. Between 28th of March and 6th of May PFT shot down 25, probably 3 and damaged 9 enemy planes. German Army in Africa surrendered on 13th of May and PFT was disbanded. Three of the pilots stayed on as a flight / squadron leaders in various RAF units.


----------



## sunny91 (May 26, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2006)

Good stuff Sunny!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 27, 2006)

Marvellous!


----------



## sunny91 (May 29, 2006)

Troley accu, runway tractor, matador trunck and citern truck R.A.F.

sunny


----------



## Glider (May 29, 2006)

We have a logging company near us that still uses two Matador Trucks. They are displayed at Military shows etc but he does use them for real work between shows.
They are of course strong trucks capable of carrying a load, but speed isn't thier best feature. The entrance to his yard is half way up a very steep hill and you don't want to get stuck behind them.


----------



## Wildcat (May 29, 2006)

Excellent pics Sunny.


----------



## sunny91 (May 30, 2006)

Churchill Crocodile tank,

I put 640x480 files.

Wurger maybe you will see the pics,

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2006)

The big ones are fine for me, but it is probably best to reduce them. Good pics though!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2006)

yes they are fantastic, very rare to see the captured -190s in RAF markings...........


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2006)

Good stuf.  
Unfortunately,the last ten pics are not visible.The red "X's" are only showed.I don't know why. 
The smoller pics are displayed faster than bigger.Besides the bigger ones are only visible partially.


----------



## sunny91 (May 31, 2006)

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2006)

fantastic engine shots there, that'll be one of the BBMF's Mk.XIX (PM631)..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2006)

Good stuff sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 2, 2006)

Tanks,

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2006)

they're some phenominal models!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 3, 2006)

more tanks,

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 4, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 5, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 5, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 6, 2006)

FW-190 model,

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2006)

Those models are amazing!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 7, 2006)

more about the:

1/32nd scale
Focke-Wulf Fw-190D-9

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

some people have way too much free time


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow - what a collection, thanks Sunny!

I like the 'railway tanks' - look a bit like Daleks!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 11, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 12, 2006)

The truck carrying BW-352 is Ford V8 1939.
Plane and truck was built from scratch in scale 1/48. 

sunny


----------



## Risky Pilot (Jun 12, 2006)

Superb shots!

And very detailed models!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 12, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mom, i can without the wheels!

sunny


----------



## Glider (Jun 12, 2006)

That looks very expensive.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 14, 2006)

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

nice tornado shot, very unusual to see them like that.........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

Like what? Flying?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

i expected something like that, i meant head on, it's very un-RAF like


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 17, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 19, 2006)

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 20, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 27, 2006)

anyone know the story on the 5-engine whitworth???


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 3, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Good stuff sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 14, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Glider (Aug 15, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Like what? Flying?



Now now. Have just come back from a holiday in the lake district and saw plenty of Tornado's head on, tearing down the valleys. More unusual a Hercules contour flying at around 150 - 200ft down the bottom of a valley near Keswick and having to pull up whilst banking to go through a gap, down another Valley without silhouetting itself above the tops.

If there were any troops in the back I hope they were well strapped in.

He must have been practicing for a reason. You know its unusual when the locals stop to look, as they are pretty used to aircraft belting up and down the valleys.


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 1, 2006)

Sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

sweet, is that ship the USS Missouri or Missisippy or something beginning with M ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice stuff Sunny !!!


----------

